# Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome!! Powder Mt!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nothing brings a smile to your face like riding pow.

And it's crazy to think that, in my estimation, I say 50% - 70% of all riders have never ridden anything like that in your vdo.

I have friends that only stick to the local hills where I live and the local hill version of pow is shin deep and maybe once every 10 years you get a knee deep day haha


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

And yet so many empty chairs. 

I'm happy for you being there, but I'm much more sad for myself not being there.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Motogp990 said:


> Nothing brings a smile to your face like riding pow.
> 
> And it's crazy to think that, in my estimation, I say 50% - 70% of all riders have never ridden anything like that in your vdo.
> 
> I have friends that only stick to the local hills where I live and the local hill version of pow is shin deep and maybe once every 10 years you get a knee deep day haha


The crazy thing is that on days like yesterday the groomers are still packed and only about 10-20% of people go in the deep spots. You can find fresh tracks all day and powder mountain sold out of tix yesterday.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Parkerross said:


> The crazy thing is that on days like yesterday the groomers are still packed and only about 10-20% of people go in the deep spots. You can find fresh tracks all day and powder mountain sold out of tix yesterday.


Sweet, a ton of open terrain there especially when the cat is running.


----------



## danielvesa3 (7 d ago)

@Parkerross Do you still have this Capita spring break powder wolf? I’ve been looking for one for such a long time. Would you consider selling? Name a price


----------



## danielvesa3 (7 d ago)

Parkerross said:


> I took the Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf out in knee to chest deep Utah powder yesterday it was amazing. I have a lot of powder boards and this thing floats like no other powder board I've ever ridden. I don't know if its the hole in the tail or the crazy taper but this thing floated and flew through the powder. Also it was really good on the groomers as well held an edge nicely and carved easily.





Parkerross said:


> I took the Capita Springbreak Powder Wolf out in knee to chest deep Utah powder yesterday it was amazing. I have a lot of powder boards and this thing floats like no other powder board I've ever ridden. I don't know if its the hole in the tail or the crazy taper but this thing floated and flew through the powder. Also it was really good on the groomers as well held an edge nicely and carved easily.


Do you still have this Capita spring break powder wolf? I’ve been looking for one for such a long time. Would you consider selling? Name a price


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

2000$


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

He's currently at Baldface, guessing he won't be checking emails. 🤣


----------



## danielvesa3 (7 d ago)

kieloa said:


> 2000$


 You got one? Lol


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

danielvesa3 said:


> You got one? Lol


Maby


----------

